# Austin, TX anyone ?



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

Anyone here in Austin ? 
I need to challenge myself to get out and meet people.

Any support groups ? 

Lets do this. 

I have extreme SA, and am a nervous driver as well, so I tend to never get out and LIVE.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

No. I went there for vacation last summer and it's beautiful but hot during the summer. I went to 6th street with my sister's friends and I was very nervous. I did not have a good time at all and I did not come back until 5 in the morning because the people I was with did not want to leave. :/ I would never live in Austin even though it's gorgeous over there.


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

( I would have thought that El Paso would be hotter. )


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

It is but I'm rarely here during the summer. Mostly in Mexico or anywhere else in Texas. I am planning on going to New York in the summer. I have only been there in December and it was horrible. Too cold. So you've never been down to 6th Street?? I really don't recommend it. It's full of obnoxious college people who are just f8ckin rude and act like a bunch of monkeys. Let's just say I did not enjoy my time over there. I don't plan on going back. Just a once in a life time thing for me.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

there is a social anxiety meetup group that meets every friday 
they usually post on reddit http://www.reddit.com/r/SocialAnxietyAustin


----------



## Tucknutz (Mar 17, 2014)

No but I live not 40 mins away, still never get the opportunity to visit.
But if I happen to get into community college there I'll hit you up


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

I live in Pflugerville, but I don't plan to meet anyone from this site.


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

Ineko said:


> there is a social anxiety meetup group that meets every friday
> they usually post on reddit http://www.reddit.com/r/SocialAnxietyAustin


Thanks for the link !


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

One small little issue about these meetups : They take place at a new location every week.

I have SA, but i also have anxiety when it comes to unfamiliar situations. This includes roads i have never driven and places i haven't been to.

For me, the ideal meetup would be somewhere that is pretty constant.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

the meetups are at the spiderhouse every week unless noted so its pretty much at the same spot. There are other meetups that happen that are not in that type of venue and meetup.com could help you with that.
Have you seen a doc/therapist to help with your anxiety?


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

Ineko said:


> the meetups are at the spiderhouse every week unless noted so its pretty much at the same spot. There are other meetups that happen that are not in that type of venue and meetup.com could help you with that.
> Have you seen a doc/therapist to help with your anxiety?


I looked at several pages in this link : http://www.reddit.com/r/SocialAnxietyAustin/?count=25&after=t3_1wllyc
and they appear to be at different locations. Bowling alleys, movie theaters etc.

So where can i find more info on the Spiderhouse meetup ? I googled it and I'm confused because i thought the Spiderhouse was a Cafe.

I have looked at the Meetup site, but found that the meets were at different locations each time ( unless i misunderstood )

As far a seeing a doc / therapist, yes i have in the past. 
It's getting worse each year.

I live across the street from my job and rarely drive - except to get food and that is it. I go days without leaving my apartment ( except when going to work )

No social life at all, so this forum is perfect for me 

I want to LIVE !


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

Well as someone that has to be driven anywhere up here in north austin I envy that you can walk to some places.
I personally haven't gone to the meets but just respond to whatever the latest one is and they are very nice with any answers to questions you might have.


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

( I'm in North Austin too.)

I'm usually ok and actually LIKE to drive if i know the route. It's that initial getting out the door that is difficult.


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

I've been looking at the SpiderHouse on Google Maps and planning out how to go about getting there. I think I will take the bus and walk the rest of the way. I'm also thinking of what to do once i get there. 

I will most likely walk in, see the people, turn around and go to the outdoor area. 
If there are lots of people there, i would most likely leave, walk around, pace back and forth and go back, only to do it all over again. 

If i do happen to make it to the group, I usually get so tense that I have nothing to say. Very awkward.

( And yes i missed the meet this week )


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

I just joined Redditt and posted a question about any meetups tomorrow at the SpiderHouse. 
I'm not seeing anything posted yet.

I'm planning to show up - even if that means walking there to the door and turning a complete circle and leaving. 

( Let's see if I even make it to the bus.)


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

The challenge is to get there - even if this means going there and turning right back.

Edit : I made it there and stayed around an hour.


----------



## maninthebox (Mar 29, 2004)

in atx as well. what did you think of the meetup?


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

maninthebox said:


> in atx as well. what did you think of the meetup?


I showed up and stayed for less than an hour. Erick,Kyle, Sean, Jairo, Shelly, and Seth were there when i left.

You might find it enjoyable if you are comfortable in restaurant situations.


----------



## maninthebox (Mar 29, 2004)

oh ok, just curious. I didn't by the way so I wouldnt know the names


----------

